

Giant 3D printer can construct house in as little as 20 hours. - kumarski
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2012/08/12/this-giant-3d-printer-can-construct-house-little-20-hours/

======
jayfuerstenberg
This technology can help realize the dream of people who would otherwise not
be able to afford to buy a home.

I really hope this takes off and gains acceptance (as the presenter mentioned
many regulatory hurdles) and fast!

